# how can i come to aust from Nigeria



## fountainkid (Nov 24, 2010)

Am a forex Trader in Nigeria how can i travel to Australia?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You do need a visa and if you are considering a skilled visa, have a look under Visas & Immigration > Workers @ Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------

